# I Need Help



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

My favorite goldfish has fallen prey to disease overnight. He is a commet, about 7" long. I have him in a 10 gallon now alone with a sick 6" shubukin goldfish. The shubukin shows some signs of finrot but the fate of my comet appears grim. His fins show fin rot along the edges though what opened the fins to this infection i don't know as both fish are very peaceful and are kept alone. His fins are clamped now and he's laying on the bottem, though from my experience it is not due to a swimbladder problem. Though these are just the beginning problems for poor george. His scales are also starting to give. It is only a few around his face and pectoral fins. To add to the long list of issues, the top of his pectoral fins(on the "bulb" where fin meets body) the skin seems to be damaged as though it were peeling and a few scales are gone in those areas. His skin also has this peeled look in small areas around his face. Also the "flap" of skin at his gills appears to frayed. My other goldfish, tony, can swim regular, as can George if he wishes too, but both appear to perfer laying on the bottem. What is wrong with poor george? My parents believe i'm fooling myself and won't take me to the store for meds for 2 days. Is he too far gone to treat? If not how should i treat him? I can't believe this, it literaly occured overnight! PLEASE HELP MY POOR FISH!!!!! He was my first fish, I've had him longer then I've had my dog and I've grown very attached to him.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Starting to just look like a bad case of finrot, i'll buy something for it and hopefully it'll clear up. It hit so fast I was just afraid


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Large water changes may help. I would do 50% every day until they seem better.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

This has been a weird two days I left today to celebrate easter at my aunt's I blacked out my tanks for the day also When i got back i came to check on the 2 goldies and the smaller one, tony, is fully healed! Not a spot of finrot or damage The other, george, has no more of the weird peeling and the skin around his gills is no longer frayed! The finrot is gone from most of his fins and the obly damage is to the tail fin The rot didn't eat the fin but it's left the end of the fin looking very white and "clear" but it's nothing alittle time and melafix won't heal up I never did a water change, this was all their immune systems!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's an Easter miracle!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> It's an Easter miracle!


just what my dad said, lol. My fish seemed so sick and healed on Easter, truely magic, eh?
It might mean more if i wasn't a athiest


----------

